# Anyone in Whitefield area?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Someone is going to be releasing two mice tonight...or at least their mum is...if these aren't picked up. I can only pick up from Manchester centre but they've not replied. If anyone can help, they are male, 6 weeks and will not survive if released  They are for rescue and so no money will exchange hands


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Where is Whitefield?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Where is Whitefield?


Not far from Bury area...sorry only know that cos of the tram line.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Not far from Bury area...sorry only know that cos of the tram line.


I would never find it hun or I would try . Cant she be persuaded to let wait another day if someone could get there.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I would never find it hun or I would try . Cant she be persuaded to let wait another day if someone could get there.


I don't know...she's not replying....will check if there is a phone number. I have a feeling it is the same girl I rescued a newly weaned unsexed litter of 16 off


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I don't know...she's not replying....will check if there is a phone number. I have a feeling it is the same girl I rescued a newly weaned unsexed litter of 16 off


Dontcha just love these responsible pet owners


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Dontcha just love these responsible pet owners


I do  No no number and I don't have the number from last time


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

A little bit of detective skills and I have tracked down the ad on another site with a mobile number....hopefully I can get her to not throw them away tonight...but no reply as of yet


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

this is disgusting niki87, Whitefield is near Bury, Lancashire... we should get the tram down there soon and rescue the poor lil mites :'( xxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

crablover said:


> this is disgusting niki87, Whitefield is near Bury, Lancashire... we should get the tram down there soon and rescue the poor lil mites :'( xxxx


Ha yeah but I can't get hold of the girl  she ain't replying


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i've seen the advert for them  one looks so cute


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i've seen the advert for them  one looks so cute


I know. I just realised i lied too...one is 6 weeks...one is 11!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

any reply yet hun?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> any reply yet hun?


Yes....she has rehomed 1 and picking one up tomorrow


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Yes....she has rehomed 1 and picking one up tomorrow


Yaaaaaay so are you keeping him, I have an excellent link for bonding male mice if you want to try that.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yaaaaaay so are you keeping him, I have an excellent link for bonding male mice if you want to try that.


What you can do that?? Yeah! Thanks hun!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The woman who wrote this article never keeps male mice alone, she says its cruel and she gives tips on intros and what body language to look out for etc. It would certainly be worth a try anyway.

keeping male mice together


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The woman who wrote this article never keeps male mice alone, she says its cruel and she gives tips on intros and what body language to look out for etc. It would certainly be worth a try anyway.
> 
> keeping male mice together


Was going to offer him up cos I'm not supposed to be keeping more mice...but if he will go in with Jesse that will work brilliantly. Will they need a big one tier cage though do you think?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Was going to offer him up cos I'm not supposed to be keeping more mice...but if he will go in with Jesse that will work brilliantly. Will they need a big one tier cage though do you think?


That woman says space is the key apparently, you need a big cage so they arent living on top of each other and they need loads of hiding places (boxes etc). I know two of my males are neutered but the difference in Bobby and Pip since they got a roommate is unbelievable, they are just such happy mice now.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK well I have got a text saying she would meet me in town...unless something comes up and she will get in touch!

Then on the ad she's updated it and now included



> A S A P THEY MUST GO IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS
> 
> - I cannot drop them off for you
> - Please don't say you will come look at them, I need someone to be 100% they are going to take them.


Am mad now


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Ring her back hun and ask what she is doing ask if all is still on for you collecting them hope you get this sorted.
iam at work untill tues or would have driven their tonight sorry hun (


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh no poor wee mouse, hope she keeps him for you!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> Ring her back hun and ask what she is doing ask if all is still on for you collecting them hope you get this sorted.
> iam at work untill tues or would have driven their tonight sorry hun (


Sorry hun just seen this! I left it last night...I thought she would end up leaving it.



Petitepuppet said:


> Oh no poor wee mouse, hope she keeps him for you!!!!


And unsurprisingly I get a text saying something has come up and she doesn't know when she can come and meet me but that her mum isn't angry now anyways and she won't thrown him out. I wouldn't mind but this girl has kids of her own...it's like getting a text from a 6yo! I will let her get back to me...think it was just a cover story to get rid quickly


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

And unsurprisingly he is back up today...free to first taker!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Sorry hun just seen this! I left it last night...I thought she would end up leaving it.
> 
> And unsurprisingly I get a text saying something has come up and she doesn't know when she can come and meet me but that her mum isn't angry now anyways and she won't thrown him out. I wouldn't mind but this girl has kids of her own...it's like getting a text from a 6yo! I will let her get back to me...think it was just a cover story to get rid quickly


 sounds like it. I Cant beleive how irresponsible some people are why when they get a animal dont they think its a life time commitment.
the amount of excues ive seen for people rehoming kids got bored,moving,other commitments,land lord not happy,not tame,and now the latest parent not happy Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! it makes me so mad they wouldnt get rid of a child for any of these reasons so why a animail.i really hope you get this one sorted niki good luck with her xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hope you can save it niki


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just a quick note before I put little un to bed....this story has a happy ending!! 

I may be stoopid but hey lol! Will explain in a bit. Not even had chance to look at him yet as he was taped in a box and just got home!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Just a quick note before I put little un to bed....this story has a happy ending!!
> 
> I may be stoopid but hey lol! Will explain in a bit. Not even had chance to look at him yet as he was taped in a box and just got home!


knew you'd end up with him       bless ya


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow you dont mess about do you hun, I cant wait to see what he looks like, huge well done to you, did you have to go to their house to collect him?


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

yey! well done for rescuing him he will be so happy with his new mamma .and u know the rules about piccies when hes ready well done niki


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry pics coming soon...stupid photobucket not working on my phone


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

well done!!!!!    xxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow what a rollercoaster that was!

Glad you've got him


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I want to go to bed, get those piccys uploaded .


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww bless you niki, you really do have a heart of gold


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.

I have finally rebooted phone and pics have sent successfully...So here may I present Marley, 11 weeks old.




























Saying that I am bit worried about him. His breathing is not good. He was on sawdust which he is now off...but still nto brill. He is a lovely boy though. Pretty calm considering.

Sorry it's taken so long!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes flippin gorgeous hun, I would see how his breathing is tomorrow, the stress of moving can bring on resp troubles and the sawdust will have been very likely to start it off, might be worth ringing your vet and asking for some baytril before the weekend in case he gets worse.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Wow you dont mess about do you hun, I cant wait to see what he looks like, huge well done to you, did you have to go to their house to collect him?


Awww thanks hun!

No I texted her saying the last ad was a real invitation for food seekers  Didn't expect anything but then I got a text asking whats the earliest I could meet in town! I was shocked! And so here he is


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hes flippin gorgeous hun, I would see how his breathing is tomorrow, the stress of moving can bring on resp troubles and the sawdust will have been very likely to start it off, might be worth ringing your vet and asking for some baytril before the weekend in case he gets worse.


He is! Yeah that's an idea! I will do that tomorrow. Seems to be coming in spurts....he was really bad when first out the boxt but yeah tI put that down to stress.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww! iam so happy for you and him that this story has a happy ending.he is absolutly georgious just wanna kiss his little chops hes a real cutie niki.
i really hope his brething is nothing serious hopefully it will settle down now on suitable subtrate. well done niki you deserve a medal for all the work you put into helping these animals.good luck with him has he got a name yet?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> Awwwwwwwww! iam so happy for you and him that this story has a happy ending.he is absolutly georgious just wanna kiss his little chops hes a real cutie niki.
> i really hope his brething is nothing serious hopefully it will settle down now on suitable subtrate. well done niki you deserve a medal for all the work you put into helping these animals.good luck with him has he got a name yet?


Haha I have all my medals in cages 

No it's still not completetly better today so will ring vet later!

Yes he came with the name Marley but I like it so I will keep it!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww he's gorgeous!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Gosh, well done niki!


----------

